# Is there any way the car can lock me out if I leave it running?



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I pulled up to my bank to get a little cash from the ATM and I originally planned to leave the car running while I used the machine but then I got worried the car might lock me out. I've noticed at the Jiffy Lube places they always put the window down to prevent lock outs. Today it was drizzling when I was at the bank so I didn't want the window down but it got me thinking.

Is there any danger at all that the car will lock itself under any circumstances if you leave the car (running or not) with the keys inside?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

There shouldn't be. Usually auto locks wont do anything until the car is moving forward if that is a feature.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

There's the little gremlin that lives in your glove compartment. But if you keep that locked up, he shouldn't be able to get out and lock your doors.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If you push down the lock on the door it will automatically lock all the doors, only way I can think of


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> If you push down the lock on the door it will automatically lock all the doors, only way I can think of


Yes but if the keys are in the ignition it should pop them back into unlocked. Most new cars have this feature now to prevent lockouts. Whether or not the car is running, if the keys are in the ignition the car should not lock when pressing in the door pin. (I havent tried this yet but I know of other cars that did this. The cruze should be the same.)


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

From what I have noticed, if keys are in the ignition the car will not lock. If you lock it, they pop back open.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Yes but if the keys are in the ignition it should pop them back into unlocked. Most new cars have this feature now to prevent lockouts. Whether or not the car is running, if the keys are in the ignition the car should not lock when pressing in the door pin. (I havent tried this yet but I know of other cars that did this. The cruze should be the same.)


Actually it will. I did it when I ran into my friends to drop something off. Had to use the OnStar app on my phone to unlock the doors lol


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> From what I have noticed, if keys are in the ignition the car will not lock. If you lock it, they pop back open.


That's what mine does. I think it might only pop the driver's door lock but I'm not 100% sure. Pretty neat feature.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Actually it will. I did it when I ran into my friends to drop something off. Had to use the OnStar app on my phone to unlock the doors lol


Nope. I've tried it and it does indeed pop back open when the keys are in the ignition.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a user configureable option I believe. Somewhere in config menus.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> That's a user configureable option I believe. Somewhere in config menus.


Yes. It's in there. But when I played with it it didn't do anything. Car still unlocked no matter if the setting was on or off.


----------



## rnpatter (Apr 19, 2013)

CHUV said:


> Nope. I've tried it and it does indeed pop back open when the keys are in the ignition.


My 2013 Cruz WILL lock me out with keys hanging in the ignition - if I push the lock button on the center console or if I push down the lock stud on the door itself. To my thinking, this should never be a possibility. I haven't tried modifying the configurations settings yet, but will give it a shot. Maybe I've just been spoiled the past 20 years by my '96 Camry.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I liked mine at the gas station running the other night, luckily I know the owner and he was leaving so he ran me up to my house.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

For Gen 1 and Gen 2 there is a setting for lockout. You can still lock it once you set the feature and leave the keys in the ignition and use the other keyfob. It was the same with older cars with keyless entry if the key was in the ignition it wouldn't lock but you could use the keyfob to do it. At least my 2002 Grandprix did it and all new cars since then.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My Gen 1 never did this granted I turned the lock out feature off. I guess manual and auto are different as my car never locked me out but the dealership did somehow manage to lock the keys in the car while it was on the lift and running.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Slightly related story:
A tree fell across the road in a storm.
I pulled up to the tree in my 2007 Saturn Ion, turned the key until the engine quit (left it in Accessory) and the door didn't auto unlock. I hit the unlock button, got out, tried to move the tree, stepped back to the car, and found it locked. Knowing that it had the key and I did not, the car chose to lock me out in a heavy storm in February, bleeding from the branch that broke in my hand. 
Pissed does not begin to describe my feelings at the time. I vowed to never again own a GM product. 
Took me about a year to cool off.


----------



## Evancrow13 (Jan 9, 2020)

I believe the difference is between the 2011 and 2012 model years. The 2011 will not lock you out, and the 2012 and up will. I have owned a 2012 Cruze Eco manual, and have gotten locked out with the engine running. But the 2011 Cruze Eco manual I have now will not lock you out, it has a feature that pops the driver door lock back open when locked. Not 100% sure, just my experience.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Evancrow13 said:


> I believe the difference is between the 2011 and 2012 model years. The 2011 will not lock you out, and the 2012 and up will. I have owned a 2012 Cruze Eco manual, and have gotten locked out with the engine running. But the 2011 Cruze Eco manual I have now will not lock you out, it has a feature that pops the driver door lock back open when locked. Not 100% sure, just my experience.


Thanks for the info I have a 2012 eco manual. Im having a hard time getting all the doors to unlock when I take the key out of the ignition. Only the drivers door opens but it is set to all the doors to open I don't know why it doesn't work


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Diamond193 said:


> Thanks for the info I have a 2012 eco manual. Im having a hard time getting all the doors to unlock when I take the key out of the ignition. Only the drivers door opens but it is set to all the doors to open I don't know why it doesn't work


Try disconnecting the negative battery cable for a few minutes

My HVAC controls stopped working and doing this fixed it


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks ill try that


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dale_K said:


> I pulled up to my bank to get a little cash from the ATM and I originally planned to leave the car running while I used the machine but then I got worried the car might lock me out.


As you can tell by the answers, it's a firm "maybe". 

But personally, I'd advise against it. Your car may be stolen.


----------



## Daniel120400 (Feb 11, 2021)

tehcor said:


> Actually it will. I did it when I ran into my friends to drop something off. Had to use the OnStar app on my phone to unlock the doors lol


Can you please explain it in details, I've never heard of that app and I'm curious to use it and how it works


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Daniel120400 said:


> Can you please explain it in details, I've never heard of that app and I'm curious to use it and how it works


They have not been online here since 2011 and hey were banned from coming back.


----------

